

Facebook suspends account, sends substance abuse warning to 9/11 truther - pcvarmint
http://www.legitgov.org/Facebook-issues-mental-health-warning-CLG-editor-over-posts-0

======
SrslyJosh
The warning is actually about substance abuse _or_ mental health.

Seems legit in this case.

~~~
pohl
Sure, but it's interesting that Facebook will do this to someone at the behest
of a 'friend'. It makes me what their limits are. Believing this conspiracy
theory is crazy, but so is believing in an invisible sky-daddy who tortured
his son to forgive you for your sins.

------
schoash
don't they have freedom of speech there in the US?

~~~
duskwuff
Only applies to governmental restrictions on speech. Private organizations,
like Facebook, are largely free to impose whatever restrictions they like.

------
pyrotechnick
WAR IS PEACE

FREEDOM IS SLAVERY

IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH

